# Salt Fork - Seneca Crappie/Saugeye



## Glasstream90Yamadog (Apr 26, 2011)

Howz y'all doing at Salt fork and Seneca for Crappie and Saugeye. I fished Sat 4-30 on Salt fork for crappie...picked up 25-30 fish - mostly short fish. Can't seem to find the better fish. Found small males in the shallower spawning areas...females (bulging bellies full of eggs) seem to be suspended out in the deeper water. This weather is making it tough for them to spawn...every time temps get close we get a colder spell and more rain to keep things at prespawn temps. I'd like to try for some Saugeyes....anyone doing any good on either.


----------



## fishinaway (Apr 2, 2011)

seneca ramp is closed. they actually put a steel cable across the road. no way into the ramp.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

They have stopped pulling water from Seneca and it will be that way indefinetly there is too much water in the rivers and streams.


----------



## morrison.inc (Jun 8, 2010)

Why is the ramp closed? Im supposed to be heading down this weekend with my boat....
Also how is the crappie and saugeye bite? Thx


----------



## fishinaway (Apr 2, 2011)

morrison.inc said:


> Why is the ramp closed? Im supposed to be heading down this weekend with my boat....
> Also how is the crappie and saugeye bite? Thx


it closed because the water is just to high to launch there. you have to drive through high water just to get to the ramp. on the otherhand it might be open today but i doubt it was there sunday and it was still closed, and if they arent letting water out it will still be closed.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Senecaville is closed and will be for a while. There is still water on the roads and you cannot get to the camp grounds and the ramp is roped off


----------



## fishinaway (Apr 2, 2011)

Carver said:


> Senecaville is closed and will be for a while. There is still water on the roads and you cannot get to the camp grounds and the ramp is roped off


you are right carver the public ramp is roped off, but the campground is not closed i also camp here for the year and am at the campgrounds right now. marina point camp grounds has been reopened since last thursday, i am not sure about parkside camping area, but ranger told me last week that it was to open last friday, and i havent driven through any water to get here,but you have to know your way around it.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

That is strange I was with my buddy Monday when he called the ranger at that campground and he said it was closed. Wonder what that was all about? I will pass that information along.. THanks


----------



## fishinaway (Apr 2, 2011)

dont know carver? but maybe the parkside campground is closed. i will have to go over that way and find out.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Heard today that they will not let any more water out for two more weeks. I guess the best thing to do is call if you are determined to go there, right now I think there are better places.


----------



## fishinaway (Apr 2, 2011)

i agree many better places to be at this time. salt fork is fishable and we hit it tuesday. we caught 30 or 40 crappie in about an hour 2 guys jigging had 11 keepers.


----------

